# Dr. Dodd Results In...Help Choose food?



## Anja P (Jun 26, 2015)

Dr. Dodd's Nutriscan results just came in on my 4 month old girl. Was hoping for suggestions on a kibble for her?

Her avoid foods are the following:

Venison

White Fish

Lentil

Millet

Oatmeal

Potato

Quinoa

Rabbit

Rice

Salmon

Sweet Potato

She is currently on Taste of the wild pacific stream puppy and ingredients 1, 3 & 4 are all on the list.

Thanks!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

these are irritants to her in her present state.
For some reason she has a really messed up digestive system.
Change the terrain. Heal the gut . Provide the digestive enzymes to thoroughly break down food into the smallest molecules so that it does not break into the bloodstream .
Provide probiotics . 
It will take some time .


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

Have you considered feeding raw? You could really control what your puppy is getting that way. Your avoid list looks a lot like ours did. Going to raw has been a game changer for Bash. I can't think of any kibble offhand that doesn't have any of those binders in it.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

That's a heavy list to have to consider, I honestly would definitely consider a raw diet. Much easier than trying to find a single kibble without those ingredients in it


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

Good news is beef and chicken aren't on that list. That does at least give some easily accessible proteins to look for.

Nature's Variety Instinct has some limited ingredient formulas that 'might' work .. like http://www.instinctpetfood.com/product/instinct-grain-free-limited-ingredient-kibble-dog-food-duck


----------



## Anja P (Jun 26, 2015)

Chicken, Beef & Lamb are all good. Duck and Turkey had a weak reaction, but did not score high enough to recommend avoid. Protein isn't the issue, the problem is going to be the fillers.

Godlike finding a dry food that doesn't contain some combination of potato, sweet potato, lentil, or salmon / salmon oil.

I see the Natures Variety could possibly work, but i'm concerned about calcium / phos ratio's for a 4 month old growing pup. 1.8 / 1.0 is lowest. 

Another food i'm looking into is Earthborn Holistic, Meadow Feast. Does anyone know anything about this one? It's not labeled as puppy or all stages, but the ingredients are right, and the guaranteed analysis looks appropriate for her current stage of life.

Meadow Feast : Earthborn Holistic Pet Food

Wet canned food would be another route with a lot more options. However, at the monthly cost of going that route, I might as well do raw. Even a commercial raw would likely be less expensive.

Appreciate everyones comments so far and looking forward to additional thoughts!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Earthborn is a good food, it's our 'go to' food in our rescue for dogs sensitive to protein or grains


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

Earthborn Holistic Great Plains Feast and Meadow Feast formulas would work. Finding kibble without fish oil or Salmon oil is going to be your biggest obstacle. 

We have the same issue. Even feeding raw I have yet to be able to find a good replacement for the omega 3's. We tried a human grade vegan sourced from algae and the itching started again. So I use a bit of olive oil.


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

I really feel your pain. Traveler has basically the same No-No's you have except his protein is even more restrictive. He can only have Beef and Lamb. 
In all my research, I find the lentil and whitefish exclusion is especially problematic.

You could try Acana Wild Prairie flavor. It appears to have a lot less Lentil than most others. I have Traveler on the Orijen Regional Red which has salmon but pretty far down the list.

Good luck!


----------



## Anja P (Jun 26, 2015)

She is currently on Taste of the Wild Pacific Stream Puppy. Ingredients 1, 3 & 4 are Salmon, Potato & Sweet Potato. That being said, she is actually doing pretty well on this formula. Stools are decent, great energy, she's just very itchy at times.

The other issue is she has all but lost interest in the taste of this formula. A couple days ago I noticed she would only eat half her serving. On a hunch I offered a sample of some other dry food that I had and her excitement peaked, and she gobbled it up immediately, so i'm not very concerned.

I think we will go with the earthborn to start and see how she does on that. 

PS- I am also doing the immuneiq test on her. It's actually in out-going mail today, so it will be interesting to see how the food sensitivity results compare to one another.


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

Oh, please report back about this other test. I am not familiar.

L.


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

I did both. Did Dr. Dodds test first. Months later we did the other. Many of the items on Dr. Dodds test that were listed as strong omits were listed on the ok to have on the Immune IQ test.

It could be that after omitting so many things for months she has overcome some of her sensitivities. But I'm not going to chance adding anything back just yet. I did like that the Immune IQ tests for environmental allergens. 

Example Dodds test all white fish and salmon are a no go. Immune IQ says Fish meal, herring/anchovy and salmon are ok in the green column. I know for a fact Ziva can't have salmon oil. Our back up bag of kibble (gone now) had salmon oil in it and she itched badly every time she ate it. At the end of the day, these test are a great jumping off point. Elimination is the only sure fire way to know what works and what doesn't. 

You can pm me if you want to see both complete result for comparison.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Anja P said:


> She is currently on Taste of the Wild Pacific Stream Puppy. Ingredients 1, 3 & 4 are Salmon, Potato & Sweet Potato. That being said, she is actually doing pretty well on this formula. Stools are decent, great energy, she's just very itchy at times.
> 
> The other issue is she has all but lost interest in the taste of this formula. A couple days ago I noticed she would only eat half her serving. On a hunch I offered a sample of some other dry food that I had and her excitement peaked, and she gobbled it up immediately, so i'm not very concerned.
> 
> ...


I did the ImmuneIQ and was very happy with it. I couldn't beat it for $45. They give three columns and don't claim they are anything more then a baseline. That baseline has been super beneficial for us. I stay away from the no's, feed as many as the yes's as I can. I throw in the iffy things every now and then, but find the iffy things lean more toward a no, so I have bern staying away from those and things have been perfect since I made those changes.


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you both for this information. I am going to do it! I had Dr. Dodd's test done well over a year ago. I know she recommends ~every 6 months or so. That frequency isn't an option due to my budget since feeding breakfast of Orijen and dinner is raw beef/lamb, it's pretty pricey. 
Just took Traveler to the doggie dermatologist and dropped a quick $300 for tests relating to his new staph & yeast infection including the accompanying meds and shampoo.

A little off topic but the dermatologist told me that the Douxo shampoo I was buying on line is black market since it is supposed to be prescription. Of course he charged me $48.00 for "the real thing". Anyone familiar with this product? I was purchasing from EntirelyPets but I see Chewy has it also. I will not feel offended if you come back telling me the dermatologist is FOS because I really don't care for the guy myself but I can get Traveler's Apoquel when I need it.

Thanks,

Lynn & Traveler


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Earthborn Meadow Feast contains pea/lentil content in the 2nd, 5th and 6th ingredient. The first 5 to 10 ingredients listed are the bulk of what the food is made out of.

My Grand-Dog had similar results as yours so I looked extensively at different kibbles and their ingredients. I found one: No Grain, No Potatoes, No Pea/Lentil ingredients = GREAT LIFE GRAIN AND POTATO FREE FORMULA. natural pet food, holistic dog food, organic dog food, premium dog food, healthy dog food, pet treats, dog treats, greenies, eagle pack, nutro dog food, primal dog food, raw dog food, premium dog kibble, freeze dried treats, canned dog food, puppy fo The only thing it had that was on our NutriScan list was Wild Salmon Oil, BUT, it was far down on the list.


Single Source Protein
US Ingredients
No GMO's
Gluten-Free
*Ingredients*
Buffalo, Tapioca, Jicama, Freeze Dried Buffalo, Freeze Dried Buffalo Liver, Freeze Dried Pumpkin, Freeze Dried Squash, Freeze Dried Parsley, Freeze Dried Papaya, Freeze Dried Chia Seed, Freeze Dried Kale Sprouts, Freeze Dried Broccoli Sprouts, Freeze Dried Barely Sprouts, Inulin, Suncured Alfalfa Meal, Yams, Blueberries, Cranberries, Parsley, Artichoke, Rosemary, _Probiotics_ Lactobacillus Acidophilus Fermentation Product Dehydrated, Lactobacillus Casei Fermentation Product Dehydrated, Lactobacillus Plantarum Fermentation Product Dehydrated, Bifidobacterium Thermophilum Fermentation Product Dehydrated, Bifidobacterium Longum Fermentation Product Dehydrated, Enterococcus Faecium Fermentation Product Dehydrated, Bacillus Subtillus Fermentation Product Dehydrated), Wild Salmon Oil, _Vitamins_ (Lecithin, Vitamin A Supplement, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Vitamin E Supplement, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Thiamone Mononitrate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Riboflavin Supplement, Niacin Supplement, Folic Acid, Biotin), DL-Methionine, _Minerals _(Calcium Pantothenate, Zinc Amino Acid Chelate, Iron Amino Acid Chelate, Copper Amino Acids Chelate, Manganese Amino Acids Chelate, Cobalt Amino Acids Chelate).

The only other choices you would have, to eliminate everything on the NS list, would be to feed a commercially prepared balanced raw diet (as someone has mentioned, and I too am in favor of) such as BRAVO or pay for a consult with someone like Sabine Contreras to put a diet together for you that you would cook.

*Bravo Balance Raw Food* (formulated to meet the nutritional levels established by the AAFCO Dog Food Nutrient Profiles for All Life Stages): Beef, beef bone, beef heart, beef liver, beef kidney, celery, squash, turnip, sunflower oil, salt, potassium chloride, Vitamin E, zinc oxide, copper sulfate, ferrous sulfate, manganous oxide, potassium iodide, Vitamin D3. 
Discover Balance Raw Diet | Beef Frozen Raw Dog Food Diet - Bravo Pet Food Put your zip code in here to find a store that carries it: Find a Bravo Retailer - Bravo Pet Food
*
Sabine Contreras: *Animal nutritionist: Better Dog Care, Better Dog Nutrition - Creating Healthy Lifestyles for Canines: About Sabine

Good Luck! This is no simple task to accomplish......but do-able! 
Moms


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Thank you Moms for the link to Sabine -- 

love this entry The Dog Food Project - Is too much protein harmful?


----------

